# fish eyes



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I found the most lifelike fish eyes i ever seen at bass pro shop in the fly fishing/tying section. These eyes look like the real deal. Next to the package is a small spoon , you can see how im dressing up some of my ice fishing lures with them.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I just picked up a few packs of these eyes in fire and earth colors at cabelas in wheeling this past week.They are very nice

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I didnt see other colors but they could have been there. Would have been nice to get some of those too but ultimately i was going for the realistic look anyway since perch are known to really like eyes , perch eyes make good bait. I will look for other colors next time i go.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

You can order them online from cabelas. They have all 3 colors, fire, ice and earth. They have many sizes to chose from also. I like the 7mm size for the crankbaits I make. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

